# Help with Limited Atonement



## danmpem (Dec 18, 2007)

This is an off-shoot of the "John Piper on Limited Atonement" thread. I have been trying to keep up with it, but I have not been understanding a whole lot that is being said - mostly the labels of different views expressed. I understand the difference between the Calvinist's view and the Arminian's view, but the different one's that are within Calvinism I do not. Could someone please help me understand some of this?

I do read a lot of John Piper's books and listen to his podcast very frequently. He has not only help me understand so much about TULIP, he has also praised so much of John Owen "Death of Death", but in the "John Piper on L.A." some people alluded to the fact that Piper may disagree with Owen's view. Could someone help me with this as well?

Thank you so much!


----------

